# residences for seniors in south Portugal?



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

Are there any such places? or sheltered housing maybe? If so, where? thanks


----------



## rolacris (Sep 9, 2012)

Where in Portugal are you? There are senior housing on a daily basis .....that's what I heard. Or ask the clinic there so they can help you.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

raph said:


> Are there any such places? or sheltered housing maybe? If so, where? thanks



I was looking at this site only the other day Monte da Palhagueira : Retirement Village in the Algarve

Worthwhile looking at, hope it helps


----------

